# Above-Tank Trickle Filter (Aqua One) - Anyone Firmiliar?



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi I have a 6ft tank currently running a 2700/LPH canister. I also have a huge overhead filter but am not using it because of the noise. The noise seems to be comming from two things:
1. When it comes out of the pipe inside the filter and hits the media.
2. When the water goes down the outlet pipe it makes a gurgling sound.
I don't think it's as simple as lowering the outlet pipe into the water - which I have already tried.

Any ideas?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

there is air getting in it. i dont know what your filter looks like, but a few things to check are. is intake tube seated firmly on impeller? is intake tubing put together tightly? is intake far enough into water? do u have an airater near intake that is allowing air bubbles to be sucked in? i would take the whole thing apart an put it back to gether making sure everything is seated properly and snug.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

The overhead filter I am talking about is actually a WET/DRY Trickle Filter, which is essentially a sump that sits on top of the tank. As this is a 6ft tank it is quite large. It has 5 different compartments with media in each and a spray bar that drops water from the tank on the media. The water then falls (by gravity) back into the tank having passed through the media. As they are in essence a sump they are quite efficient (or so I am led to believe).

The problem I am having is not so much the noise of the pump, that is quiet, however when the water falls by gravity back into the tank through the hole it creates a gurgling sound. Also when the water comes out of the spray bar and hits the media it creates a splashing sound.

I'd like to know if anyone has any tips on how to reduce those noises.

The filter itself is capable of 2000L/Hr so I'd like to use it but its too noisy right now.


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi I have an Aqua One Grande 180 which includes the above-tank trickle filter (similar to this one.

I currently have it turned off because of how loud it is - not the pump, but the trickling. However after doing some reading, apparently these are supposed to be quiet.

Can anyone tell me, how do you make this type of filter quiet? What should the water level in the filter be?

The pump is not loud and I have placed the return pipe under the water.

Any ideas?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I merged your two topics on the same issue. Hopefully someone with a similar style OHF will help troubleshoot your problems.

Do you know if the final chamber that disperses the water back to the tank from the outlet pipe is completed submerged in the sump or does the water level raise and lower rhythmically?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

ok. i assumed it was just an hob filter. my mistake


----------



## GABBA (Jun 3, 2011)

The outlet hole is always level with the waterline because of the design. Water does not flow over "walls" inside the filter rather under them. I'm not sure how to raise the water level.

I think the only way I will understand this is if I see one of these in action.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I found these Setup instructions for the Aquaone Aquastyle filter setup. It may not be your exact aquarium size but hopefully they will help with maintenance.

I'll keep looking for more info.


----------

